# Couple coming to live in Egypt



## Marion (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi, I am an American doctoral student and am married to a Moroccan, who by training is an English teacher. I came to Egypt this past winter/spring to study Egyptian colloquial, to meet people for the research I am proposing, and to start to get to know ways of life in Egypt. We decided to return for a longer term stay -- for at least a couple years.

We are planning to come in September, and are both looking for work. I am looking for something part-time (consultancy or the like), and my husband for a teaching position.

At this point we need to make flight reservations and start taking care of visas. But I am not sure what kind of visas we want, if we have not already secured work contracts.

Does anyone have suggestions about visas?

Thanks


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

Marion said:


> Hi, I am an American doctoral student and am married to a Moroccan, who by training is an English teacher. I came to Egypt this past winter/spring to study Egyptian colloquial, to meet people for the research I am proposing, and to start to get to know ways of life in Egypt. We decided to return for a longer term stay -- for at least a couple years.
> 
> We are planning to come in September, and are both looking for work. I am looking for something part-time (consultancy or the like), and my husband for a teaching position.
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome to the forum.

Don't book any flights until you have checked out the visa process time. Sometimes this can take a while and you are talking about September, which is just around the corner.

Hopefully someone can advise you.

Regards

Michelle


----------



## Marion (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi Michelle,

Thanks for the welcome and the suggestion. Hopefully this will all become clearer soon!

Cheers


----------



## roro (Aug 26, 2008)

Marion said:


> Hi, I am an American doctoral student and am married to a Moroccan, who by training is an English teacher. I came to Egypt this past winter/spring to study Egyptian colloquial, to meet people for the research I am proposing, and to start to get to know ways of life in Egypt. We decided to return for a longer term stay -- for at least a couple years.
> 
> We are planning to come in September, and are both looking for work. I am looking for something part-time (consultancy or the like), and my husband for a teaching position.
> 
> ...


Hello friend

Rather than hunting for a job why not start a global online business and you dont have to worry about the hassles of visa 

Here are ten reasons:

1. Ethical - it offers you a proven and tested system 
to make money online and tap into a global market! 

2. You can learn and earn at your own time and pace. 

3. Your start up cost in US$10 only! 

4. Your monthly operating cost is US$10 only! 

5. Timing - millions of people worldwide are looking 
for a simple, profitable and duplicatable online business. 

6. Great Value - you can get a domain name, website, 
e-mail accounts and a user-friendly marketing website 
and support system for US$10 a month! 

7. You can learn and earn and your cost to operate 
this business for one year can be as low as US$120. 

8. It is sustainable because usually it takes people 
6 to 12 months to learn the business and when the 
monthly operating cost is very low you can afford to 
stay long enough to learn how to do the business. 

9. It gives you great leverage because the world is 
your market. 

10. You can promote it easily through email marketing, 
word-of-mouth, classified ads, flyers and postings on 
notice board, and one on one presentations. T

he Internet has taken away the three major excuses 
for not doing business: High start-up Cost, high monthly 
operating cost and it is difficult! Now you can own a 
simple online business with very low start-up cost, 
very low monthly operating cost and it is simple! 

If you can surf the Internet, send an email and cut and 
paste, you have the basic skills to start a simple online 
business! So what is your excuse? 

If you are sick and tired of working 9 to 5 and just 
barely getting by and you want a better life it is your 
responsibility to take action towards achieving your 
dreams. There are lots of online business opportunities 
and you are only a click away! 

It is only wise to do your due diligence and speak to 
experienced internet marketers, read an ebook or seek 
advice and guidance from a friend who has been there 
and done that. Internet marketing and network marketing 
is truly a marriage made in heaven! 

You now can leverage on the most powerful communication 
tool and a proven and tested system to create wealth and a 
better life for yourself and your loved ones! 

Start your simple, profitable and duplicatable online 
business today!


----------



## roro (Aug 26, 2008)

What are the procedures involved in getting married to an Egyptian woman? Any info will be appreciated


----------



## Deeana (Jul 13, 2008)

It is hard to find work in Egypt as a local, let alone as a foreigner. My husband is Egyptian, and he knows that the only way, really, for him to get a job if he wanted one would be to go there and network until something comes up, which for him it would as he has a reputation in the community. But for you I think you need to approach the International Schools for jobs for your husband in teaching. They advertise widely overseas and interview abroad for jobs. If you go that route you can expect a higher salary and visas to be dealt with for you. As long as one of you has a job the other can sort themselves out when they get there. There are lots of International Schools in New Cairo and you can find them all online.
Hope this helps.
Deeana


----------

